
Studio Ghibli Releases Free Zoom Backgrounds for Video Conferencing - evolve2k
https://mymodernmet.com/studio-ghibli-virtual-backgrounds
======
robjan
This is blog spam. The original article is

[http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2020/04/17/studio-ghibli-
video-c...](http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2020/04/17/studio-ghibli-video-
conference-backgrounds/)

Which points to the actual images located on

[http://www.ghibli.jp/info/013251/](http://www.ghibli.jp/info/013251/)

~~~
hyperpallium
Google Translated (license, film names)
[https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&...](https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&pto=aue&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=http://www.ghibli.jp/info/013251/)

------
roywiggins
Zoom is convinced that my slightly old CPU is too weak to do its background
removal, so I can't even try and use them. It's pretty annoying- I don't know
what CPU feature they'd even be relying on that isn't in the perfectly good i3
processor I have in there.

------
aaron695
I feel like they are random pictures rather than Zoom backgrounds.

------
clairity
awesome! love me some spirited away, totoro and ponyo, but the howl’s
background seems the most work-like one.

